# training plans



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone using the training plans that are offered on trainingpeaks.com? if so, what do you think?

http://trainingpeaks.com/trainingplans/tplanscategory.asp?catid=3


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*training peaks*

I just started a 90-day plan. I chose Joe Friels plan because I'm pretty-much following along with his book. The plan looks good so far; but I have just started.


----------

